# Nutrients - Quantities for both Veg/Flower



## Snivvle (Feb 14, 2007)

Does this sound right?

Vegetative-
HALF (vegetative nutrient dosage) nutes for Vegetative stage. 

Flowering- 
First week - HALF (flowering nutrient dosage)
Second week to finish - FULL (flowering nutrient dosage)



Is that ok? Should I ever go full dosgae in Vegetative?


----------



## Bubby (Feb 14, 2007)

That's all the label says?

Maybe they're just saying "HALF" so you don't overdo the first few times. 

I think you're supposed to work your way up during veg stage, maybe start with 1/8 or 1/4 of dosage.  Then the first week in flowering, you give it half of the vegetative you usually give, and an equal ammount of Flowering. 
Second week of flowering, you start progressively giving it more flower (and less vegetative).

That sound right?


----------



## KADE (Feb 14, 2007)

First week veg (established rooted plants) is half dosage
2nd week veg is full dosage

first week bloom is typically full veg nutes.
same with 2nd week... 3rd week full dosage bloom nutes and start bloom enhancer as well.


----------



## Snivvle (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## KADE (Feb 15, 2007)

No problem mang.


----------

